# they are up



## tgrizz69 (Apr 8, 2013)

50 blacks lawrenece co il


----------



## init1 (Apr 8, 2013)

8-O taking my first peek today. Thanks


----------



## shroomingit (Apr 8, 2013)

any pics


----------



## recantrell (Apr 8, 2013)

Thinking theyre gonna be late this year in central Illinois. gonna er perfect out until thursday then lows in the 20's. Not gonna help anything with that weather although with the rain and warmth up till then i'll be checking some early spots next weekend. Happy hunting everyone!! Im so ready i can smell em frying.


----------



## morellovers13 (Mar 31, 2013)

I hate being this person but with todays technology it should be no problem to post a pic to share with everyone else. Thanks for the words though! Helps us all!


----------



## mushroomlady (Apr 7, 2013)

Did you pick little ones or did you back away to let them grow? If you're anxious and walking on little ones still under the leaves, there wont be any big blacks. Just curious.


----------



## uncletad (Apr 9, 2013)

Tgrizz69 you must be Hunting around RedHill STP.If not there has been bunch of people out there.I have been Turkey hunting and have had people walk right past me on the North side of the park as well as the South side the last 2 day's.I found 2 good place's to go out there.But I am afraid that the low 50's called for this weekend going to hurt them.It is to rain like next 3 day's to .That ok but we don't need this cold front to come in.Good Luck and I might run in to mushrooming th ps I am from Lawrenceville.


----------

